# New Wabi-Kusa Forum



## LondonDragon (19 Jun 2016)

Hi everyone,

It's been long overdue, this is now popular in the hobby and about time it has its own dedicated section.

If you have any threads created elsewhere that would be best located here, just send me a message with the link or click on the warn button below the post and just ask it to be moved, one of the mods will pick it up.

Cheers
Paulo


----------



## Nelson (19 Jun 2016)

Nice one .


----------



## Matt Havens (20 Jun 2016)

Good call!


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jun 2016)

Matt Havens said:


> Good call!



Indeed...a great addition to the forum !


----------

